# Over restrictive censorship



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I know a long time ago there was a spate of too many jokes on the main page over a period of 2 weeks. But looking at the viewing figures it would seem that they are being treated like the relation that should always be hidden.
Is it right that the members and readers should be denied being able to see them on the main page, without Mr grumpy or Mrs PC complaining. It is a joke, it has a heading that says this, so do not open the thread if you are not in the mood for humour.
As a test i have posted 3 jokes today to see how long it takes to get pushed into the corner in the shadows.If one of the helpers wishes to PM me I am happy to keep identity secret.


cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Who got his wrst slapped - twice?  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Not a PM but in public.

I guffawed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, cabby, but not sure what the problem is? Jokes should be in Jokes and trivia. And they can always be seen on the index page listing. 

Also It always used to be good form to post a warning in the title if it was a bit smutty.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I posted on your first two jokes that they weren’t for me.

I, like lots of others on Motorhome Facts like hearing a joke now and again, but in my opinion an open forum is not the place for your filth.

As you stated -"i have posted 3 jokes today to see how long it takes to get pushed into the corner." 

You were quite slow in looking to see how long it took, it was far quicker than you think. All I can say is Thank You to whoever moved them.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't open the posts then...............you have no excuse..............hover over the posts with the mouse, and if not suitable don't open, some people do have a sense of humour.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't often look at the jokes but these are PC correct. Perhaps not the ones you would tell to a vicar, but not offensive in my opinion. Given that the average age on the site is 96 and children are not on the forum then I do not see any issues. Perhaps it could all be smoothed over if Cabby apologises to any Irish chemists and anyone who has mixed up Lindsay with Lynsey who uses the forum


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Rarely look in that section, not a problem for me and I suspect most others.

Threads with no reply posts soon drop off the front page anyway.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MHF lost its most prolific jokes poster when members complained that the forum was becoming too "funny".  One forums loss is Another ones gain


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now this is where I show my ignorance, no don't look too closely now.
the INDEX page,I always open up on the main page so are we talking about the same thing.


cabby  

edit. cancel that I have finally understood, about time you said.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The Index page is the one you get to when you click on the following which appears at the top and bottom of every post Cabby


Motorhome Facts Forum Index » 

The front page is the one you get to if you click Home, but as far as I know the posts shown are the same on both, The difference, I think is that the Index page updates more frequently, or at least is current whereas the front page used to lag a good way behind, Alan.


Edit: Too late, I must have been typing as you posted Cabby.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

cabby said:


> Now this is where I show my ignorance, no don't look too closely now.
> the INDEX page,I always open up on the main page so are we talking about the same thing.
> 
> cabby
> ...


You are JOKING surely :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Cabby , Cabby, Cabby...how long have you been here ?

Just click on the word "Discussion" at the top of any page.

You will then see the "Forums" page ...the page that I hope most regular users use.

It shows all recent Threads in every forum and it is created "on the fly" so it is always up to date when it loads onto your screen.

The Home page 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com
does not show the Jokes Forum or Subscriber Only Forums and as Alan ( Erneboy ) correctly says it is always about 15 minutes slow as it is not a "live" page so not really a good page to use for a regular contributor.

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike, is there is difference between what's displayed by clicking Discussion and clicking Motorhome Facts Forum Index?

Ta, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I see 'index' only if I go looking for it.

My connection opens at new posts  

tony


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan

I am pretty sure they both link to the same page.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums.html

Mike

P.S.

There are several other links scattered around MHF that will give you different results ( each of these are created as you click so are always up to date) ..

There is New Posts :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/fsearch-newposts.html

and Your Posts:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/fsearch-egosearch.html

Edit: Gemmy beat me to it....he says he uses "New Posts"...you can of course set any page as your home page on your browser.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2678113.html#2678113


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It looks as if I have been opening up on the Home page, which explains why I do not see all the topics.

cabby.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I don't see the problem Cabby, they might not appear on the home page but they are there so how can it be censorship. Try the Caravan Club site, they really do censor the slightest thing by removing it totally. I have lost patience with them and their cruddy software.
peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Don't open the posts then...............you have no excuse..............hover over the posts with the mouse, and if not suitable don't open, some people do have a sense of humour.


That's not always possible, depending on how you use the site. Otherwise agree, can't do with people opening clearly marked posts just to whinge about the content, if they like grief go down the pub and smack the biggest bloke in there.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Apparently one of the problems with using MHF on the "mobile" version is that you cannot be so selective as all you get is a very limited title....

I don't know, but that's what i have been told by one of the original members and long time members of the forum....

she uses an iPad and apparently that is how it (doesn't) work(s)..

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks like I am on the Listerdiesaels ignored list :lol: 
No idea why


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It does on a good Android pad :lol: 

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> It looks like I am on the Listerdiesaels ignored list :lol:
> No idea why


Bad spelling probably :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like I am on the Listerdiesaels ignored list :lol:
> ...


I know, also in the wrong thread  but seriously, it looks like it is me :lol: 
I have sent a pm to ask if and why 

reply received Not me 8) :lol: Thanks Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have days like that, 7 a week.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It is my dyslexic side 
naughty naughty fingers, don't do what brain tells them :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's probabally an IPad Garth

It does what it wants anyway :lol: 

I open, click on New posts 

Don't know if the jokes have been and gone

Aldra


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Grath said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


must be me then nice to know he thanks me though even in error :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

tbh I think I would want to address the reason WHY someone has chosen to ignore me than be flippant.....

but that may just be me.....

I do not go out of my way to wind people up, although I am sure that at times I do.... possibly by posting TOO MUCH and TOO MANY.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I read the obvious answer early on, pre-fix the heading with Joke, that does make sense.

cabby

Regarding buttons, I said that there would be tears at bedtime,there should not be any, tears or buttons.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

> It looks like I am on the Listerdiesels ignored list :lol:
> No idea why


Nope, you escaped the axe  

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not got the chop then Grath, better make it a burger then.

cabby

sorry should have made a sensible reply.But I was still trying to work out the mix of answers about the use or non use of the buttons.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> > It looks like I am on the Listerdiesels ignored list :lol:
> > No idea why
> 
> 
> ...


From what I have seen of the posts from the both of you I thought it very unlikely and am pleased it was not so.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

> From what I have seen of the posts from the both of you I thought it very unlikely and am pleased it was not so.
> 
> Geoff


Correctly deduced, Geoff, but with all the to-ing and fro-ing for an hour or so it had me confused!

Peter


----------

